# Bricoler avec



## Voce

Salve!
Ho un (altro) dubbio riguardo a un articolo che sto traducendo.
Il testo cita la seguente frase di un teologo:
"On veut se détacher de l'héritage chrétien mais on refuse de se priver du plaisir de *bricoler avec*".
Io ho tradotto:
"C*i *si vuole liberare dal retaggio cristiano ma ci si rifiuta di privarsi del piacere di costruirci intorno”.
Il contesto è un articolo sul mancato scandalo suscitato dal video di Lady Gaga "Judas".
Non sono convinto della traduzione di "bricoler avec".

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Non sarà più qualcosa del tipo _manipolarlo_, o _usarlo per i propri scopi_?


----------



## matoupaschat

Bricoler = far da sé, ma anche taroccare, giocherellare.

Edit  Anche _manipolarlo_, o _usarlo per i propri scopi _: ciao Necsus!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Matou! _Taroccare _temo che sia termine regionale, anche se si avvicinerebbe al significato che proponevo io, gli altri due verbi forse risultano meno adattabili alla frase in oggetto...


----------



## matoupaschat

Volevo solo indicare i vari significati che mi vengono subito . Riguardo al termine migliore in questa traduzione, non ci ho riflettuto.
Taroccare: un tempo, ero abbonato a un vostro mensile automobilistico in cui si parlava di _taroccare_ le centraline dei motori diesel.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, appunto: modificare, manomettere. Ma se non è un termine regionale è quantomeno moolto colloquiale.


----------



## Voce

Grazie, come sempre, all'infallibile matoupschat! 
E grazie anche al sapiente Necsus (che bello trovarti anche qui!)


----------



## matoupaschat

Voce said:


> Grazie, come sempre, all'infallibile matoupschat!
> E grazie anche al sapiente Necsus (che bello trovarti anche qui!)


Prego, prego: è facilissimo non sbagliare quando non si avanza niente! 
Moolto colloquiale, ti credo volentieri, Necsus, mi sembra adesso di averlo sempre visto scritto in corsivo o con le virgolette.
Torniamo a bomba, assieme a tutto quanto detto, "bricoler avec" comprende, secondo me, una notevole componente amatoriale.


----------



## Lovetall

Anche secondo me "bricoler avec" comprende una notevole componente amatoriale, di divertimento, di gioco, ma credo che il termine italiano che più si avvicina è manipolare.


----------

